# Der Gamestar Pc lohnenswert?



## Nilos (14. März 2012)

Heyho,

ich denke mal viele von euch haben es mitbekommen das Gamestar zusammen mit ''one'' nun auch Gaming Pcs anbietet.

Ich wollte die Kenner hier mal fragen was ihr von diesem Angebot haltet?

*Hier das Datenblatt
*
Prozessor
AMD FX-6100 (6x 3,3 GHz)

Prozessorkühler
Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2

Mainboard
Gigabyte GA-970A-D3

Arbeitsspeicher
Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600 4,0 GByte

Grafikkarte
AMD Radeon HD 6950 1,0 GByte

Soundkarte
7.1-HD-Audio auf dem Mainboard

Festplatte
1.000 GByte SATA3

Optisches Laufwerk
22x DVD-Brenner

Gehäuse
Rasurbo Vort-X U3

Netzteil
Silverstone 500 Watt

Dazu dann noch Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

und das alles zu einem Preis von 799euro.

Also ich dachte mir ''Hört sich garnicht verkehrt an''. Aber was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## ACDSee (14. März 2012)

Der Preis ist für nen kompletten recht ansprechend, die Komponenten sind auch nicht so schlecht und relativ gut aufeinander abgestimmt.
Trotzdem bekommst du für 800 Euro wenn du selber baust einfach mehr fürs Geld.

BSP.: Gaming ohne OC - 750 Euro | Geizhals.at Deutschland + Win 7
oder Musterconfigs von Schnitzel: *Intel 750€ Warenkorb bei Geizhals* + Win 7


----------



## FeSc (14. März 2012)

Für das Budget würde ich mir den Pc hier zusammenstellen lassen und selbst zusammenbauen. 
Der AMD-Prozessor ist zum Spielen nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, ebenso ist das NT nicht so zu empfehlen.
Nenn uns ein Budget und die Auflösung deines Monitors und den Verwendungszweck und wir basteln dir was schönes zusammen.

Edit:schon wieder zu langsam
Die Zusammenstellung ist top.


----------



## Nilos (14. März 2012)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Der Preis ist für nen kompletten recht ansprechend, die Komponenten sind auch nicht so schlecht und relativ gut aufeinander abgestimmt.
> Trotzdem bekommst du für 800 Euro wenn du selber baust einfach mehr fürs Geld.
> 
> BSP.: Gaming ohne OC - 750 Euro | Geizhals.at Deutschland + Win 7
> oder Musterconfigs von Schnitzel: *Intel 750€ Warenkorb bei Geizhals* + Win 7


 
Gibt es denn irgendeinen Hersteller der für einen den zusammengestellten Zusammenbaut? Habe es bisher bei 2x Anbietern gefunden

1x Mindfactory für ca. 60euro

1x hardwareversand.de ca. 10euro

Wie können da solche Preisunterschiede zustande kommen?


----------



## Softy (14. März 2012)

Bei hardwareversand.de sind es 20€ für die Montage, bei mindfactory glaub 80€. Der Preisunterschied kommt v.a. dadurch zustande, dass hardwareversand.de keine schweren CPU-Kühler montiert (bis max. 400 Gramm). Mindfactory verbaut manche schweren CPU-Kühler, daher ist dort der Zusammenbau (und aufwändigere Sicherung für den Transport) teurer.


----------



## ACDSee (14. März 2012)

Alternate macht das auch. Hardwareversand wirbt aktiv damit, dass sie Rechner zusammenschrauben und leben ganz gut davon.
dafür sind die Hardwarepreise im Schnitt etwas höher als bei Mindfactory.

Nachteil ist wieder, dass du an einen Händler und dessen Sortiment + Preise gebunden bist.

Bei MF wäre es z.B. in etwa so möglich: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2192b862fdcc1d3804e8a88abae46c976d4a4034631e4
Wird dann aber auch wieder teurer.


----------



## Scroll (15. März 2012)

bei acdsee muss man noch die 80 o. 90€ fur das z-board wegrechnen dann biste da auch wieder gut dabei und hast nen recht flotten gaming pc, einziger nachteil wie ich finde ist das man den 2400 nicht ubertakten kann

mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2012)

Scroll schrieb:


> bei acdsee muss man noch die 80 o. 90€ fur das z-board wegrechnen dann biste da auch wieder gut dabei und hast nen recht flotten gaming pc, einziger nachteil wie ich finde ist das man den 2400 nicht ubertakten kann
> 
> mfg



Übertakten geht schon mit einem entsprechendem Board, Turbostufen festsetzen und den BLK leicht anheben. Soll zwar offiziell nur ca 5 MHz möglich sein aber in der Praxis sieht es wohl öfters nach etwas mehr aus. Bei den Xeons ist nix zu holen. Oder man investiert ca 20 Taler mehr für die CPU


----------



## PCSW (15. März 2012)

pcgh & alternate bauen ganz vernünftige komplett-pcs.schau dir hier auf der site von pcgh die pcs an und such dir was raus.so sehr viel anders als diese rechner würd ich die dinger auch nicht bauen


----------



## IconX (15. März 2012)

Kann aber auch die Alternate-Pcs nicht ganz empfehlen. Zwar sind die Bauteile immer sehr gut, aber preislich ist Alternate schon sehr hoch - und dann kommt noch der "Zuschlag" für den Fertigpc drauf .

Also lieber bei Hardwareversand bestellen, habe gute Erfahrungen mit denen (Zusammenbau aber noch nicht bei denen getestet). 

Alternative : Frag nen Verwandten/Kumpel oder versuchs selber - jeder hier hat zum ersten mal einen PC zusammengebaut  ist nicht schwer, gibt genug Tutorials und die Bedienungsanleitungen sollen auch helfen


----------



## facehugger (15. März 2012)

Selbst bauen ist nicht so schwer (es gibt im Net genügend Anleitungen, z.B. auf youtube), man lernt wieder was dazu und mit einem Kumpel/Kollegen macht das auch noch Spaß Würde mich an die Konfig von ACDSee halten, alternativ könnte man auch einen i5-2400 verbauen und das Case ist eh Geschmacksache. Da könntest du dir auch mal jenes anschaun:


Sharkoon T28 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
 Gruß


----------



## kyxh2o (25. März 2012)

EDIT: hat sich erledigt!


----------



## Softy (25. März 2012)

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, könntest Du z.B. ein  ASRock H67M-GE/HT, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen: H67 Motherboard Series Manufacturing - ASRock Inc.

Falls doch, hat das oben angegebene Asrock Pro3 einen S/PDIF Ausgang: P67 Motherboard Series Manufacturing - ASRock Inc.

edit: Dann hat sich das auch erledigt


----------

